# Aldi v's Lidl LCD TV



## pennypincher (18 Nov 2006)

Nexy Thursday both shops are selling 32Inch LCD tv's for 649Euro.Spec's are similar except for Lidl which has a greater Brightness Level.Has anyone on AAM money bought a previous LCD from them and how did you find it.For the money it seems OK for the specs provided.


----------



## Decani (18 Nov 2006)

You could get  delivered to your door for €620. No need to queue outside at 8am in the freezing cold


----------



## Murt10 (19 Nov 2006)

Full two page article on HD televisions in today's Sunday Business Post.

 [broken link removed]

I was half playing with the idea of getting one myself until I read  the following Q&As.

......


If I buy one, will everything I see on it be in high definition?

No. In fact, very little will be, for the time being. Only a small number of channels on Sky’s new HD service transmit full high definition broadcasts. Almost everything else you see, from RTE to ITV to regular BBC programmes, will be in the same standard resolution as you see on an ordinary TV.

So why buy one?

If you’re a big sports or movie fan, there may be enough on offer to make it worthwhile. For example, Sky’s premiership matches are now broadcast in HD, as are lots of their films.....


I don't have SKY sports or movies so why would I waste money buying a set that's not comaptible with my present needs. 

Give it another year or two, the price will have come down and the spec will have gone up. (Knowing me, I'll probably find another reason not to buy even then)


Murt


----------



## pennypincher (19 Nov 2006)

I was the very same until I read the article...very good and put's it in perspective.Also noticed today in the showroom that trying to watch rugby was fine until someone kicked the ball or ran quickly then the picture became blurred...I'll give it another year


----------



## collieb (20 Nov 2006)

Decani said:


> You could get  delivered to your door for €620. No need to queue outside at 8am in the freezing cold


 
HAs anyone used this site before, is it recommended? And has anyone any experience of this brand of TV? I see they also do a SAmsung 32" LCD for just over €900...


----------



## ktwo (20 Nov 2006)

i got a 32inch mirai last week in xtra vision 799eueo. nice t.v, no problems so far.


----------



## Decani (21 Nov 2006)

collieb said:


> HAs anyone used this site (laptopsdirect) before, is it recommended?


Colleague of mine ordered a laptop. 24 hours later he was unwrapping it!

Here are [broken link removed] on the Mirai brand.

I think the deal was only for the weekend though so the price has gone up now.


----------



## ryan-neil (21 Nov 2006)

Hi All,

All i can say as with any item based on what was a computer technology first price isn't everything, the best screen to by is a Samsungs due to there PVA TFT screens which give the best results, the think you should be looking for is Contrast Ratio, for example a 1000euro Samsung has a Dynamic Contrast Ratio of 5000:1, cheaper sets tend to use older Generation Glass with lower refresh rates, also the picture engine can have a big effect, ie your standard tv signal is 520dots per inch, you displaying this on a screen optomised for 1366 dops per inch, this has to be rescaled, all these things add up to the blur you see on the cheaper sets. While they cost more i recommend Samsung sets to anyone who asks, i have one myself and do several of my IT colleauges, its the same reason you can buy a 17" LCD PC monitor for 200 - 350 euros, as with anything and esp when talking about consumer electronics cheaper usally means either older components or lower performace,

As for HD not being available now, HDDVD and Blueray are here with the respective consol's this year (ok PS3 not until March), Sky is doing HD TV now, and digital will turned off in a good few years but i recommand anyone i know get a hd set, my 50year old father uses he tv as a 32" pc monitor  for checking the results of the dogs from his arm chair. You can future proof now with a cheap set, by pass the nagging kids saying they need a hd tv for the ps3


----------



## Decani (21 Nov 2006)

Some more commentary on the HD and LCD debate.


----------



## oopsbuddy (21 Nov 2006)

pennypincher said:


> Nexy Thursday both shops are selling 32Inch LCD tv's for 649Euro.Spec's are similar except for Lidl which has a greater Brightness Level.Has anyone on AAM money bought a previous LCD from them and how did you find it.For the money it seems OK for the specs provided.


 
At Lidl in Mullingar they are charging €777! Where is it available for 649? However I have read the subsequent comments and am now caught between waiting a few years, or future-proofing now with a cheap set, or doing the same future proofing, but with a dearer Samsung for better contrast ratios? None the wiser really as to what to do!


----------



## MonsieurBond (21 Nov 2006)

oopsbuddy said:


> At Lidl in Mullingar they are charging €777! Where is it available for 649? However I have read the subsequent comments and am now caught between waiting a few years, or future-proofing now with a cheap set, or doing the same future proofing, but with a dearer Samsung for better contrast ratios? None the wiser really as to what to do!



IMHO you are much better off with the Samsung.

You can future proof forever by not buying anything new ever.

If you want a new TV now, the current HD Ready TVs (768p) are very good. If you are however buying a 42" or bigger and have a budget of 2K or more then you consider waiting another year for a Full HD (1080p) display.

The resolution is only one part of what makes a good TV great; the picture processing is very important, refresh rate, etc..


----------



## positivenote (22 Nov 2006)

okay so im in the market for a 32-40" lcd at the moment. im on a ristricted budget of below 1500 (thats all she will let me spend... proberbly rightly so ) we have ntl and i watch all the football and have been known to get out the ps2 know and again... what do people recomend i go for or should i hang on till after christmas?


----------



## Crunchie (22 Nov 2006)

oopsbuddy said:


> At Lidl in Mullingar they are charging €777! Where is it available for 649?



They've dropped their price to match ALdi. The posters in store have been changed.


----------



## oopsbuddy (22 Nov 2006)

Thanks Crunchie - that may sway me! I'll take a look in the morning, and if I'm not one of the lucky few to be first in the door, I'll be no worse off than I am now, and I can always then get the dearer but better Samsung later. Thanks too to others for their input on this.


----------

